# What 80's Cartoon Series Do you most want to see released on DVD?



## Brakkart (Feb 27, 2005)

Since Thundercats are coming out soon, and the 80's cartoons seem to be doing good business on DVD's, I'm curious as to which other series people would like to see released next?


----------



## Palaner (Feb 27, 2005)

Where's "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe"?  Odd to leave that out, since She-Ra is up there.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 27, 2005)

Palaner said:
			
		

> Where's "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe"?  Odd to leave that out, since She-Ra is up there.




I'm from the UK, He-Man is out here on DVD has been for a while, think the whole first season is out now. Other ones missing because they've been released are Visionaries, Transformers & GI Joe.

Come to think of it, one that I missed off the list was: Defenders of the Earth. My bad!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 27, 2005)

*Recovering from a 80's flashback*

Hey, where's Galaxy Rangers *although, it is out sorta, but sparsely....*


----------



## feydras (Feb 27, 2005)

"Demon Dogs!" you forgot Thundarr the Barbarian!

- feydras


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 27, 2005)

feydras said:
			
		

> "Demon Dogs!" you forgot Thundarr the Barbarian!
> 
> - feydras




Okay now thats one I've never heard of, pretty sure it wasn't shown in the UK.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 27, 2005)

I would love it if Exo-Squad were on dvd.  But who can forget the infectious Conan the Barbarian theme song?  To tell the truth I want them all.  If only that would happen...  What about Captain Planet?    Does anyone remember Dino the Last Dinosaur or Widget the World Watcher?  Mighty Max on dvd would be the coolness too.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 27, 2005)

Ack Captain Planet, how could I forget that one, and looking at it seems I also missed off Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors too. *sigh* the 80's just had WAY too many good cartoons, cartoons these days are rubbish with only a few exceptions (the new He-Man, X-Men Evolution, Futurama, Simpsons). No wonder the 80's shows are selling so well, parents can buy them for their kids, and let them have decent tv to watch instead of the garbage like Tellytubbies, Barney, Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh.

I'd happily buy the entire run of The Muppet Show on DVD. I loved that show, best kids light entertainment show ever.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 27, 2005)

Does anyone remember Bureau of Alien Detectors aka B.A.D?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

I could have sworn Pirates of Dark Waters was 90s and not 80s...of course, what I'd REALLY like to see on DVD is the classic Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, but that may have also been early 90s. From those choices, though, I'd have to go with Exo-Squad. That was such a cool show.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Feb 27, 2005)

I believe that Conan the Adventurer was early-90s and not 1980s.  Oh well, I still wouldn't mind seeing it released on DVD.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay I need to do my research a bit more thoroughly before posting a poll in the future, as I've missed a half dozen great cartoons off the list, and included a couple that shouldn't be on there.

Missed shows thus far:

Captain Planet
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors
Galaxy Rangers
Defenders of the Earth


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 27, 2005)

I love a lot of these shows, but I wouldn't go as far as saying everything new is "rubbish". I have to admit that the new TMNT show is simply better than the old one, for instance. The classic show started strong and went downhill fast, as I recall.

 I voted for Exo-squad, because It was undeniably a great show. I've always wanted to see Pirates of Dark Water, just to see what all the fuss is about. (I think I saw only one episode, and it's all a blurr)


----------



## Krieg (Feb 27, 2005)

Other - Thundarr


----------



## feydras (Feb 27, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Missed shows thus far:
> 
> Captain Planet
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
> ...




Don't forget Thundarr...  http://www.thundarr.com/

- feydras


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> I love a lot of these shows, but I wouldn't go as far as saying everything new is "rubbish". I have to admit that the new TMNT show is simply better than the old one, for instance. The classic show started strong and went downhill fast, as I recall.




You meant the new one where Donatello rides a mountain bike into battle and jousts the footsoldiers?! One of them even has a scooter type thing! The original they only had skateboards, and they rarely, if ever, fought on them. Its just wrong to watch them fight on those things...and the new one is just far too serious. I miss the light hearted jokes and such from the original.

...plus the fact that you actually see Shredder all the time in the new one. He's not really all that scary anymore.


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 27, 2005)

> You meant the new one where Donatello rides a mountain bike into battle and jousts the footsoldiers?! One of them even has a scooter type thing! The original they only had skateboards, and they rarely, if ever, fought on them. Its just wrong to watch them fight on those things...and the new one is just far too serious. I miss the light hearted jokes and such from the original.
> 
> ...plus the fact that you actually see Shredder all the time in the new one. He's not really all that scary anymore.




  You know, honestly, I've seen most of the new episodes, and I've never seen scooters or mountain bikes. It must have been a one time thing. :\ 

  The only vehicles they use often in the new show is the van (and it's not even used that much.) And a motorcycle. I don't know about Shredder being less scary either. I mean, he was in almost every episode of the old series too, and often came across as pitiful--Splinter was an even match for him by himself, and I recall seeing the turtles kicking shredders butt using pizza ingredients.

  In the new show, Shredder rarely gets involved directly, but when he does, he's nasty, and he spends the rest of his time torturing cronies. Plus, he's a friggen alien brain monster, which makes him even more creepy. (But also less appealing, I think)

  As for dark vs silly, I agree completely. It makes it very hard to compare the two shows directly, because they're so different in focus. Overall, I find the new show more in line with the comic book, which makes it a little more interesting to me. It's not really a favorite of mine though, I just think it stands out, quality-wise, to a lot of the other newer cartoons.


----------



## maggot (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm waiting for The Real Ghostbusters on DVD.  Well, at least the first two seasons.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Feb 27, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Recovering from a 80's flashback*
> 
> Hey, where's Galaxy Rangers *although, it is out sorta, but sparsely....*




Galaxy Rangers was the r0xx0r.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 27, 2005)

"Shogun Warriors," or to those of us who grew up in the Boston Area in the early to mid 80's, "Force Five":  it was my first exposure to Japanese big giant robots


----------



## Villano (Feb 27, 2005)

Thundarr and Tranzor Z.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 27, 2005)

More 80s cartoon goodness than you can shake a Sword of Power at:

http://www.80scartoons.net/


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 28, 2005)

maggot said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for The Real Ghostbusters on DVD.  Well, at least the first two seasons.




I was wondering if anyone else was going to mention this series. I second that.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 28, 2005)

D'OH!  It was Denver the Last Dinosaur, not Dino.  Man, my brain took a vacation.  I would count 90-91 toons as part of the 80's toons we're going for; the animation styles were still kinda the same.


----------



## Filby (Feb 28, 2005)

Um... Duck Tales. But only the first season, before Gizmo Duck and Bubba the Caveduck took over the show.

Of those listed, Mysterious Cities of Gold and Gummi Bears.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd like to see the 70's Filmation versions of Tarzan: Lord of the Jungle and Flash Gordon available on DVD. I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 28, 2005)

Let me know when we hit the 90s.

Then I'm in for _The Tick_


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm utterly SHOCKED and APPALLED that* Dungeons & Dragons *isn't on the list. If it were, I'd vote for it in a heartbeat. But since it's not, I'll have to vote for Exo-Squad, which if I remember right, came out in the 90's.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 28, 2005)

I vaguely remember Exo Squad being pretty cool, but the only one I voted for was Mysterious Cities of Gold.  Watched the whole run on Nickelodeon when I was a lad.  The Olmecs were badasses, despite looking like the Master from Buffy if he were hydrocephalic.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 28, 2005)

Of the list, Pirates of Dark Water and Voltron. But remember, Green Knight, Dungeons and Dragons has been released in the UK, where the writer of the poll is from. But yeah, that should definitely come to DVD here in the States. I know I'd buy it.

Demiurge out.


----------



## DMH (Feb 28, 2005)

The Voltron without the lions (why doesn't anyone remember this one?) and Thunderbirds 2089.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 28, 2005)

Pirates of Darkwater all the way.  Most of the rest I've never seen or didn't like.


----------



## Datt (Feb 28, 2005)

Speaking of cartoon dinosaurs.  Does anyone else remember Dinosaucers?  Dinosaurs that walked and talked like humans but could transform into their big dino selves?  That is another one I would like to have.

And for you original TMNT fans:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/103-6724776-0148663?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846


----------



## Allanon (Feb 28, 2005)

Is there no love for the Dino-Riders here? Or the Bionix Six?


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 28, 2005)

Pirates of Darkwater came out in 1991 -- after my time, except that Cartoon Network had a marathon one night, and I ended up watching until the wee hours of the morning.

This show _must_ come out on DVD.

(And Thundarr too.  "Ariel, Ookla, ride!")


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 28, 2005)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> I'm utterly SHOCKED and APPALLED that* Dungeons & Dragons *isn't on the list. If it were, I'd vote for it in a heartbeat. But since it's not, I'll have to vote for Exo-Squad, which if I remember right, came out in the 90's.




Ack, again I'm in the UK, you can buy the entire run of the D&D cartoon in a DVD boxset over here, or pick them up on individual 6 episode discs. Hence why it wasn't included in the poll.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 28, 2005)

Another vote for Thundarr.  Best.  Apocalyptic.  Setting.  EVAR!!!!1!

Blow Gamma World away, IMO.


----------



## reveal (Feb 28, 2005)

Gummi Bears and Mysterious Cities of Gold. Gummi Bears because the theme song is so infectious and Mysterious Cities of Gold because I have been trying to remember the name of that show for YEARS, literally, and now I know.  I used to love it as a kid and watched it every chance I got. I was so happy when they actually found them.

Edit: Apparently, Mysterious Cities of Gold will be released in Japan in March. http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=PIBA-9060


----------



## Krieg (Feb 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Another vote for Thundarr.  Best.  Apocalyptic.  Setting.  EVAR!!!!1!
> 
> Blow Gamma World away, IMO.




For me Thundarr _was_ Gamma World or at least that is how we played it at the time.

It is almost surprising that something that dark made it onto early 80's Saturday morning TV.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Feb 28, 2005)

maggot said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for The Real Ghostbusters on DVD.  Well, at least the first two seasons.




I second the motion.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 28, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> You know, honestly, I've seen most of the new episodes, and I've never seen scooters or mountain bikes. It must have been a one time thing. :\
> 
> The only vehicles they use often in the new show is the van (and it's not even used that much.) And a motorcycle. I don't know about Shredder being less scary either. I mean, he was in almost every episode of the old series too, and often came across as pitiful--Splinter was an even match for him by himself, and I recall seeing the turtles kicking shredders butt using pizza ingredients.
> 
> ...



 I haven't seen the new TMNT but I didn't like the original _because_ it was silly.  The comic books are seriously dark at times, and shredder is a BAD BAD man. 

And Thundarr absolutely rocks.  I so wanted an energy sword.  How can you go wrong with a big dumb barbarian carrying a light saber with a wookie (oops, sorry, "mok") sidekick?  It was all D&D/Star Wars-y  

And, I'll say it before anybody else does.  Ariel was hot.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't say I'm going to lose any sleep over missing any of the 80s cartoons, maybe I'm a bit too old. Excepting the music and cheesy movies though, I'm afraid that little of the 80s that I've revisited has been anything but agonizing. The movies and music of course, being clearly and by far superior to anything made today. Teen Wolf, Rambo, Duran Duran  - GENIUS.


----------



## noretoc (Mar 1, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> The Voltron without the lions (why doesn't anyone remember this one?) and Thunderbirds 2089.




I remember both.  I hated the ones with the lions, but the other one rocked!


----------



## DMH (Mar 1, 2005)

noretoc said:
			
		

> I remember both.  I hated the ones with the lions, but the other one rocked!




I found this page with information on both: http://www.geocities.com/princess_arus/Voltron_Home.html

The storyline for the vehicles Voltron was so much more interesting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 1, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> The Voltron without the lions (why doesn't anyone remember this one?) and Thunderbirds 2089.





I'll go for the Voltron WITH the Lions. They were kewl!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 1, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Ack, again I'm in the UK, you can buy the entire run of the D&D cartoon in a DVD boxset over here, or pick them up on individual 6 episode discs. Hence why it wasn't included in the poll.





Damn Brits got everything!


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 1, 2005)

So...many...memories...can't...concentrate...*faints*

With regards to Voltron, does anyone remember that special episode (or was it a movie?) where the vehicles-team and lion-team met? I caught the last 2/3 of that once as a child, and just remember the villains going through the transformation sequence, and it blew me away.

In regards to TMNT, I liked that one because it was the first show I saw that seemed to have some real back-and-forth with the villains. In hindsight, there wasn't much at all, but I remember that time when the Shredder and Krang were actually able to gather enough energy to succeed in bringing the Technodrome back out of Dimension X at just the last moment, and I was blown away because they'd suddenly and with no warning pulled it out of the fire when they'd failed so often before. And then the turtles were surrounded by dozens of foot soldiers and tanks and the Technodrome's guns pointing at them and...*faints again from hyperventilation*

I had trouble following the comics for TMNT though. Like most comics at the time that were remotely popular, they crossed over somewhat frequently with their related titles (Mutanimals anyone?) and between that and not starting at the beginning, it quickly became hard to read for a kid who only had exposure to the TV series. Although Raph's girlfriend, Ninjara, was HOT! I think she was the first character in furr I ever lusted after, since I was like twelve when I first saw her in the comics...man that brings back memories. And...wait, the Shredder in the new cartoon is an alien brain thing? What, did he fuse with Krang???

I'd love to see Dino Riders again, as that one seemed pretty cool. I remember liking the main villain's design...something about having his head in a fishbowl just seemed awesome at the time. I remember watching that back-to-back on Sunday (I think it was Sunday) mornings along with Robocop the cartoon, Denver the Last Dinosaur (got the MP3 of that theme!), and Widget the World-Watcher (oi, now there was a show that was silly yet heavy-handed in its message. Captain Planet did it better IMHO).

It would be nice to see Pirates of Darkwater again, mostly because I caught maybe the first four episodes and that was it.

Ye gods I barely remember Thundarr at all...

I voted for She-Ra, but mostly because I thought Hordak and the Evil Horde were cool. That and I was always hoping against hope for a crossover episode with He-Man (did we ever find out why She-Ra was sent to Etheria as a baby, since she and He-Man are brother and sister?). Anyone remember that episode (a two-parter I think) where Hordak made that giant ship to attack both Eternia and Etheria, and Skeletor stole it from him since even He-Man couldn't stop it? I remember watching as even the strongest man in the world could barely keep that ship in place and how seeing that just...well...blew me away...man I was blown away a lot as a kid from cartoons...comes from all the suspension of disbelief (which I had, and have, in spades).

Conan the Adventurer did come later, as I remember watching it in the early 90's and it was maybe a year or two old. It still rocked though! I can still sing the theme to that one. I think it was the first show (with a plot) that I saw from beginning to end, though it was great how even at the end 



Spoiler



they gave us a few hints that there might be more, as Ram-Amon and whatshername, Mysramyria or whatever, scooped up the remains of the Black Ring and escaped with it.



I could go with seeing Marshall Bravestarr again, though it didn't do much for me. I did like that episode where Tex-Hex (that was his name, right?) was given the "A Christmas Carol" treatment by Shaman, since that seriously showed a lot of his character to see him before Stampede corrupted him, and how in the future 



Spoiler



he was dead after he turned on Stampede...a betrayal which was initiated by Shaman showing him that that girl he used to love was on the coach Stampede was going to attack.



I didn't have much affection for Gummi Bears. The plot of Duke Eggthorn just wanting to try and get the gummi bears and failing was done to death. The best episode for me was where he and that younger gummi were trying to escape from that Clint Eastwood-knockoff when Eggthorn stiffed the guy. I loved his line though: "Go ahead, take my pay."   

Likewise, it'd be nice to see M.A.S.K. again as I remember so little about that...just part of the song, that it was about vehicles (and the leader had what seemed to be a flying DeLorean...and yet he never went back to the future  ), and that the bad guy was named Mayhem.

Ghostbusters I really liked, but I lost interest in that, not because the show got worse or anything, but just because my younger brother liked it much more than me, and sibling rivalry ran strong during the early years...not that I even realized that at the time, but still.

Anyone remember Cops and Crooks? I know it was early 90's, but it seemed kinda cool, what with the cops with cyborg abilities and stuff.

I wish we had Visionaries here, it seemed cool. Likewise, anyone remember Supernaturals? It didn't have a show that I knew about, but those action figures seriously rocked! They even had a 1-800 number for a time you could call to hear the characters give short monologues on themselves. I wish they'd had a show.

And I'd really like to see the various incarnations of the Super Mario Brothers Super Show (and The Legend of Zelda) on DVD, even with the first show's live hosting. Does anyone remember that after Capt. Lou and Co. stopped doing that, they had those Bill and Ted-like guys, calling themselves Club Mario? "Satellite surfing is where it's at!"

Thanks to Brakkart for starting this thread! I love nostalgia!!!


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 1, 2005)

Wasn't planning on playing the TMNT guru, but...

  I'm actually not that familiar with the comic, I just remember how dark and violent it was. I stopped reading it out of protest at the point where they had some guys with machine guys up and gun down 8 of the turtles mutant buddies in a single panel, including a couple of my favorites. Just reeked of desperation, I thought.

  Anyway, the Shredder/Krang thing. Not my favorite plot twist, but I'll give them props for having the guts to do it. Basically, in the new show, Shredder was an Utron (A race of aliens like Krang, rather than him losing his body) super-criminal who wrecked the shapeship that was transporting him for confinement, into the middle of feudal Japan. Eventually, he set up a criminal ninja empire, pretending to be a never ending succession of "Shredders" for generations.

  Unlike Krang, he's not an inventor or techno-geek, relying entirely on mercenary scientists and stolen alien tech. He's also a very, very, evil guy, who does a lot of really nasty stuff over the course of the show. Still, he'd be more appealing if he was human...

  Speaking of drastically altered characters, Baxter Stockman is Shredders treacherous scientist lacky, who Shredder "punishes" for every failure...he lost a hand, an eye, his legs...the idiot just keeps re-building himself and coming back. I'm not sure what's left of him at this point--1 or 2 internal organs at best.

  This thread is reminding me of a lot of old cartoons I'd forgotton about though. "Denver the Last Dinosaur", yeesh.


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 1, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> I'd happily buy the entire run of The Muppet Show on DVD. I loved that show, best kids light entertainment show ever.




The Muppet Show is on dvd, but I certainly never thought of it as just a light kid's show. It won several Emmy awards. 


As for the poll: I may just be too old too, but my answer is "none of them." To me, '80s cartoons represented one of the lowest points in animation, when cartoons became nothing but 1/2-hour toy commercials.

The quality of the animation was equally wretched in the 70s when I was growing up, but at least the shows weren't being generated by marketing departments.

Things got better in the 90s. I'd love to see the Animaniacs, Duckman, the original Ren and Stimpy, Rocko's Modern Life, X Men, and Count Duckula on dvd.

Carl
 Carl


----------



## Chun-tzu (Mar 1, 2005)

It's oh so late, but now my nostalgia has been fired up.

_She-Ra - Princess of Power_
I'd buy the movie. The show was sillier than He-Man, so it didn't really do that much for me overall.  For example, her sword gimmick was fairly lame (she could transform it into all these goofy things, like an Ice Maker) compared to the Sword of Omens, Galtar's Golden Lance, Blackstarr's Power Sword, and so on.  She-Ra was very easy on the eyes, though.

_Pirates of Dark Water_
A really good cartoon, and my #2 choice on the list.  The artwork was extremely creative and exotic-looking, and they had a whole quest thing going on that unfortunately was never finished (I believe). 

_Voltron_
Oooh, one of my favorite oldies, although this one really doesn't hold up as well with time.  The newer CGI version tried to be hipper (for example, by losing the Princess' mice), but I liked the original animation better.  The lions were way cooler than the vehicles.

_M.A.S.K._
I liked this one, but it came off like a G.I. Joe knockoff in many ways, and just wasn't as good.  Cool theme song.

_Bravestarr_
I liked this one, too.  The gimmick was cool.  Eyes of the Hawk!  Ears of the Wolf!  Strength of the Bear!  Speed of the Puma!  I'd buy a Bravestarr DVD.

_Mysterious Cities of Gold_
Never seen it.

_Gummi Bears_
This was one of Disney's better cartoons.  One of the only kiddie shows I'd ever consider watching again, along with earlier Smurfs episodes.  Like the Smurfs, it got pretty lame towards the end.  Catchy theme song.

_Exo Squad_
My #1 pick.  I remember getting up at 6 a.m. to watch it.  Space opera at its finest.

_Go-Bots_
Nah, this one wasn't nearly as good as its rival, the Transformers.

_Conan the Adventurer_
This one was pretty good, and I've never much cared for big burly barbarian types.  Of course, this one had several other heroes with Conan, and I tended to like them more.  But it was pretty good.

_Centurions_
Hmm, no, this one never really worked for me.


----------



## DMH (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe one of you will know the name of the 2 toons I remember-

One was based around people with holograms that could change into the creature in the hologram. There was also a few that held standards that did some cool things. Is that Visionaries?

There other was about a dying alien race that transfered themselves into robot bodies. The two sides (there are always two sides back then) crashed either on Earth or on a world with a human colony. The only thing I remember clearly was an episode where one of the good robots was destroyed and they just used the recorded copy of his mind to bring him back.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 1, 2005)

Alzirus: Hordak and the Horde (with his apprentice Skeletor!!!) invaded Eternia in full, circa the birth of Adam and Adora. Due to Skeletor's treachery, Hordak had to withdraw to Eteria, but not before stealing baby Adora and raising her as his daughter (she was a full-time Horde commander before learning her true origins). All this is explained in the He-Man/She-Ra feature film "Secret of the Sword" (IIRC).


Some years ago I read some reviews of the best episodes of He-Man and She-Ra. And they were:

- The episode where we learn Teela's true origin, as Sorceress' daughter. Mer-Man is a very bad man in this one, wanting to sacrifice a newborn baby to a gigantice sea monster. Teela gets reunited with her mother, but the Sorceress wipes her memory.

- The episode where Skeletor fool He-Man into thinking that he killed an innocent bystander. Back at Grayskull, He-Man reverts to Prince Adam and throws the Sword of Power into the bottomless moat of the castle.

- The episode of She-Ra where He-Man and She-Ra are trapped inside a cave with tons of refugees while Hordak attacks in full. He-Man wants to go out and fight, but She-Ra says they must stay there and protect the people, and just let Hordak destroy their homes and villages. He-Man is appalled, but She-Ra explains that this isn't Eternia. The Horde rules Eteria, and if they don't destroy the houses today, they'll do so tomorrow, and eterians can only hide and rebuild later. In the end, Hordak leaves victorious while He-Man almost dies under a collapsed cavern, which he was holding up so that She-Ra could lead the refugees to safety.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 1, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> Maybe one of you will know the name of the 2 toons I remember-
> 
> One was based around people with holograms that could change into the creature in the hologram. There was also a few that held standards that did some cool things. Is that Visionaries?
> 
> ...


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I can't say I'm going to lose any sleep over missing any of the 80s cartoons, maybe I'm a bit too old. Excepting the music and cheesy movies though, I'm afraid that little of the 80s that I've revisited has been anything but agonizing. The movies and music of course, being clearly and by far superior to anything made today. Teen Wolf, Rambo, Duran Duran  - GENIUS.



Teen Wolf - genius?    

I'll agree with Duran Duran, though -- as long as they're confined to the early 80s pre-break-up.  They went downhill with _Notorious_.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Teen Wolf - genius?
> 
> I'll agree with Duran Duran, though -- as long as they're confined to the early 80s pre-break-up.  They went downhill with _Notorious_.



 I'm going to assume he was being ironic with all three 
But I actually liked Teen Wolf.  It ain't King Lear, but I thought it was fun.


----------



## DMH (Mar 1, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> It almost sounds like Transformers or Go-Bots but I don't remeber anything about them being members of a dying race.




No- this was very different. The robot bodies had the ability to change to different forms a little bit, but they looked like robots with pipes and other machinery visible all the time. And the race was in cryo- the only one awake couldn't save their bodies and thus downloaded them to the robots.



> They carried around big staves or special armour to call forth their animal totems. Of course the villians got all the coll animals.




You mean like a forcefield and a giant spiked snail?


----------



## DMH (Mar 2, 2005)

I found the name of that series- Robotix. And I do want to see it put on DVD.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 2, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume he was being ironic with all three
> But I actually liked Teen Wolf.  It ain't King Lear, but I thought it was fun.




Yup. It was one of those "fun" movies.


----------



## Grizpapa (Mar 7, 2005)

What about:

Robotech - Any of the three series would be cool, though I prefered the Invid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Teen Wolf - genius?
> 
> I'll agree with Duran Duran, though -- as long as they're confined to the early 80s pre-break-up.  They went downhill with _Notorious_.




I like their new song, "Reach For The Sunrise".


----------



## Villano (Mar 8, 2005)

Spider-Man & His Amazing Friends and the Incredible Hulk series that aired at the same time.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 8, 2005)

was Starblazers in the 80's or late 70's?


----------



## Klaus (Mar 8, 2005)

Starblazers was 70s originally, but was aired outside of Japan in the early 80s (circa 81-83)


----------



## Testament (Mar 9, 2005)

Let's see.  Lion Force Voltron's available in Australia, so nope to that, even though I loved Voltron.  Never like She-Ra or Centurions, and always HATED Gummi Bears, so sod them off.  I don't know Bravestarr, and Go-Bots was nothing but a Transformers knock-off.

MASK, looking back, was an even more blatant toy ad than Transformers, with none of the memorable characters.  Conan the Adventurer was damned cool, as was Pirates of Dark Water, but they lose out to two things:  Cities of Gold and Exo-Squad.

Cities of Gold was just such a long, epic and altogether brilliant saga, and haven't seen hide or hair of it since I was about 5 years old.  I still have memories of literally running back from school to see it every weeknight though.  I'd buy it in a second.

Exo-Squad I remember as early 90s, and there's one series I'd like more from then (Teknoman), but still, it was great.  I remember it as being as close as the Americans ever got to creating as awesome a war/space opera saga as Super Dimensional Fortress Macross/Robotech (which I will be buying this year).  The thing I remember most is just how often humanity got the snot kicked out of it in the series.  I think by the end they were on the Resolute III as their flagship.

Thanks for the nostalgia!


----------



## Capellan (Mar 10, 2005)

Samurai Pizza Cats.  Didn't come out until the mid-90s in the US, but was originally dubbed in 1991, which means it was probably made in Japan in the late 80s.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 10, 2005)

Grizpapa said:
			
		

> Robotech - Any of the three series would be cool, though I prefered the Invid.




It's already out - in several different versions, even


----------



## lrsach01 (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anyone remember Blackstar from the late 70's to early 80's? Hero and villiam each had half of the PowerStar (a white crystalline sword). Each Saturday the villian would attack our hero and his friends (basically some cheap Hobbit knock offs). Good times!


----------



## Pants (Mar 11, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> As for the poll: I may just be too old too, but my answer is "none of them." To me, '80s cartoons represented one of the lowest points in animation, when cartoons became nothing but 1/2-hour toy commercials.



I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who feels this way. 

Sure, I remember liking a lot those shows back in the day, but rewatching them destroys any nostalgic sense of fun and enjoyment.  Meanwhile, the 90's had some great shows; Batman, Superman (yeah, I liked the Superman show), X-Men, Spiderman, Exo-Squad, Gargoyles, plus more I can't remember.

But for the poll, I vote Exo-Squad, but I'm fairly positive that it's a 90's creation.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 11, 2005)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember Blackstar from the late 70's to early 80's? Hero and villiam each had half of the PowerStar (a white crystalline sword). Each Saturday the villian would attack our hero and his friends (basically some cheap Hobbit knock offs). Good times!



 Blackstar was done by Filmation between the 70s Tarzan and the 80s He-Man. You can seen many of the classic He-Man moves on Blackstar. And Blackstar's origin as an Earth astronaut got a nod with Queen Marlena's origin as an Earth astronaut in He-Man.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 11, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Starblazers was 70s originally, but was aired outside of Japan in the early 80s (circa 81-83)




It aired in the US in 79.


----------



## Testament (Mar 13, 2005)

Capellan said:
			
		

> It's already out - in several different versions, even




Bingo!  Here's the corrolaries from the Robotech saga and the original anime series:

Zentraedi War Saga - Super Dimensional Fortress: Macross
Masters - Southern Cross
Invid/New Generation - Genesis Climber Mospeada


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 13, 2005)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Samurai Pizza Cats.  Didn't come out until the mid-90s in the US, but was originally dubbed in 1991, which means it was probably made in Japan in the late 80s.




From what I've heard, there was a single VHS tape commercially released (IIRC, under the misleading title "The Pizza Cats movie" or something like that) that had a scattering of episodes on it.

Man do I miss that show.


----------

